# recommendation for drilling in concrete



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I used a Milwaukee SDS max to drill about 64 holes 1-1/2" wide, 7" deep last week.

With an SDS and carbide-tipped bits is a good combo. The bits last a long time too.

It did a great job, but was very awkward to drill the holes (was a wall). Especially since most of them were waist height and lower.


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

We used one of these to bore a 10" hole through 19ft of concrete with 3/8ths aggregate & 18 more feet of gravel & sand. Took all of 25 minutes.

For that site, we were using a CP 650WS with 825 CFM & 350 PSI compressor, 25,000lbs of down pressure and 30,000 pull back.










After 37ft, we switched to a 6" tricone, drilled and cased to 358ft total depth.

It's a drill, and we drilled concrete....so, not quite off subject


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yup. Water does the trick. Either dip the bit in a bucket or use a spray bottle. I get months out of my bits that way.
Steve




BCConstruction said:


> Make sure your using the correct drill to start with. A proper sds hammer drill will drill holes through concrete 10x faster than a cordless style hammer drill with a lot less heat. Use the smallest bit you have and work your way up. If it's a core drill bit then chose the correct size and drill away. But remember dont use core bits on hammer. You can also use water to keep the bits cool if you like.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

Hilti TE 6-S rotary Hammer Drill! This drill is AMAZING, I have drilled thousands of holes in a very short time and it still works like new. Absolutely effortless in concrete! NO comparison to a cordless Dewalt 1/2" hammer drill. The bits just don't burn up like they do with the other drills. I've been using the same 1/4" bit for about 2 months and I use it several times a day.:w00t: If I would have known about this drill before, I would have probably saved a lot of $$ in drill bits.


----------



## FloorsDoneRight (Apr 13, 2013)

Step drilling is a great way to go especially on concrete. I do that a lot if concrete is really hard for putting in anchors.


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

i have a makita from got a free grinder with it. sds plus with the bosch bits works great for me when i need it. i can tell you cordless drills never seem to drill concrete good.


----------

